# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Lúdico-Deportivo >  ¡¡Han Prohibido la navegación en Susqueda!!

## No Registrado

Estuve la semana pasada dándome un paseo en mi kayak por Susqueda y al desembarcar un chico que estaba pescando me comentó que le habían dicho que la navegación estaba prohibida. Ante mi sorpresa me puse a buscar información en  la web de la Agència Catalana d l' Aigua y efectivamente, está prohibida la navegación  desde 2010 incluso a remo en un pantano donde siempre se había podido navegar incluso a motor.
¿La razón? Creo que el pretexto es prevenir la invasión del mejillón cebra, pero si así fuera , tendrían que prohibir la navegación en todos los embalses.
Entre tasas, impuestos y tantas prohibiciones la Generalitat nos está poniendo casi imposible practicar mi deporte favorito , el piraguismo.

----------


## No Registrado

Si es por el mejillon cebra no se entiende mucho, porque en Sau que esta aguas arriba si se permite navegar.

----------

